# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Scrolls

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Scrolls*.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Ce guide est génial, il m'a tout appris !

----------


## SeanRon

Très sympa, le guide. Même le trading est expliqué, ce qui était mon point faible.
Ils ont prévu un système de trading plus évolué/automatisé ? parce que la méthode actuelle ne me satisfait pas. je n'ai ni l'envie ni la patience de passer des heures dans des chans de trade  :/

----------


## Finish

Oui il y a des bots qui te permettent d'acheter ou de vendre des cartes. Tu as Scrollsbot qui achete et vend des parchemins a prix fixe ou encore ClockWorkAgent qui traine dans le channel Clockwork et qui vend les parchemin selon une moyenne des prix du marché. Et tu en as d'autres mais je les connais pas tous.
Je tiens à préciser qu'ils sont tous gérés par des joueurs, ils ont achetés et comptes et y ont ajoutés un stock de carte et d'argent et le stock s'est rempli avec le temps.

----------


## Izual

Voilà, à part ces solutions qui viennent uniquement des joueurs les développeurs n'ont pas parlé de nouvelle feature pour le trading. Ils aiment la liberté du système actuel, et ils ne comptent pas le rendre plus rigide. A priori, ce n'est pas dans leurs priorités.

----------

